# Watermelon..



## Spring (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been craving watermelon for the past month.. finally have some today! I could easily eat 1/4 of it in a sitting.. is it just me or am I a little watermelon obessed?

:brat:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 20, 2006)

**licks lips**Mmmm....watermelon! Tis' good!

I'm a little bit :crazinesstoo...i crave weird things and then have it for lunch/snacks weeks at a time....I'm on a cold cheese hot dog and PBJ sandwich kick right now!

Ellie and Sweet Pea, Leo, Houdini, Honey Bun, Samara, Tamaroa, Lexi and the 8 other for-sale buns.


----------



## Spring (Jun 20, 2006)

Hehe! I always have weird cravings.. one timeI woke up at around 12 midnightand had a craving for oatmeal cookies.. a few minutes later I was stuffing cookies in my mouth!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

weird... i was craving it lately and just had some today to!


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

That is weird :shock:. Hehe


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

Had some today too.... 
Had some yesterday..... will have some tomorrow. opcorn2

Of course Pebbles gets a little piece when I bring it out.

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

Hehe! Pepsi wouldn't eat it when I gave her a piece, but she was licking the juice off her cage floor and from my fingers .


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, well I wasn't wanting watermelon but now......sounds so good!! Only prob is my hubby doesn't like it and I won't buy the pre-cut from the deli, but I may be able to get a 1/4 cut one......thinking.....thinking....


----------



## Cait (Jun 21, 2006)

Ooo watermelon... Its 4 am and I could go for some now, LOL. Mostly when I get a craving its for PB and pickle sandwiches.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 21, 2006)

I eat watermelon EVERY DAY. No joke. There's this market in the same building as my job adn i always go in their and buy a bowl of watermelon. I also have a huge watermelon in my fridge that I eat pieces of every day. i am truly a watermelon freak.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> I've been craving watermelon for the past month.. finally have some today! I could easily eat 1/4 of it in a sitting.. is it just me or am I a little watermelon obessed?
> 
> :brat:


 This was one of my first pregnancy cravings. Are you sure you're not pregnant? :shock:


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha! Oh no, I'm sure I'm not


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Haha! Oh no, I'm sure I'm not


 

Haha. Just checking! :wink:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

Another day some more watermelon. 



























Is that a tongue I see? 







Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2006)

Hahaha. Too cute!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

Whisker lickin' good! 

How come Pebbles eats watermelon but Pepsi only licks the juice up? Silly wabbit! 

And.. HEY! that watermelon looks more tastey then the stuff I was eating!

:disgust:


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks kinda like she's spitting a seed :tongue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Looks kinda like she's spitting a seed


 I didn't even think of that. :lol:
It's a seedless watermelon though. 
But knowing Pebbles, I would have to take all the seeds out._ :bow Spoiled bunny._


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> How come Pebbles eats watermelon but Pepsi only licks the juice up?


 

Pebbles does both. :shock2:
















And cleans up after herself. :sunshine:








Ahhh.... Life is Good. :inlove:






Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess Pepsi's just a diva .


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

had more watermelon today:bunnydance:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 22, 2006)

And cleans up after herself. :sunshine:








I feel like I have to do this myself after watermelon eating.


----------



## Spring (Jun 22, 2006)

Haha! Me too! It's so darn messy!  But that's half the fun with it


----------



## Greta (Jun 24, 2006)

Ah, watermelon... the essence of summer! I hope there's one around... **runs to kitchen and rummages in fridge** ...there is! YAY! 


I hope this post isn't too strange... I'm in a strange goofy mood right now...


----------



## cheryl (Jun 25, 2006)

Watermelon YUMMO! that is one of my favourite fruits,i always buy the seedless kind,i just hate the one with seeds in it,either i had to pick them out or spit them out and sometimes when i didn't see any seeds,i would take a bite and crunch...a seed lol

so seedless it is for me



cheryl


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2006)

Seeds wreck a perfectly good watermelon! I hate the seeds too. Nothing worse then biting into something soft then having your teeth hitting a seed.. wrecks the whole watermelon eating experience!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got my first taste of watermelon for the summer over the weekend!!! So yummy!!!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 27, 2006)

rabbits and people alike love watermellon my rabbit accually grabbed a big ol slide of watermellon I had and walked away with it when he was finished herein and ran off.:? it was funny.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*rabbit_whisperer wrote: *


> my rabbit accually grabbed a big ol slide of watermellon I had


 I would hold a piece in my mouth, and Pebbles will come up and take it from me. 
Rainbows! :toastingbuns


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 8, 2006)

I LOVE WATERMELON! Just bought some at the store for my girl to eat tomorrow too!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been the same way!! Last night, I was craving it quite insanely, and when my husband cut me a whole section, I DOWNED IT!! I said to him, "Hey, good thing we KNOW I'm not pregnant...with how badly I'm craving this and eating it like it's the last one on earth, I would normally be worried!" LOL!!

It was so WONDERFUL, though!! Perfect answer to a hot day!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2006)

OH!! I can give a small piece to the bunnies?? I didn't know that!!!

How much can I give them? They're used to having veggies.


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2006)

Hmm I'm not sure. Maybe a tsp to start with? I usually just give Pepsi a small chunk (She never died actually eat it though).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

[align=center]Oh great...now I want watermelon! LOL[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I guess I'll make a run after dinner and get some. hehe[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2006)

Elf_Mommy...where do you find those great emoticons??


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a platinum account at www.photobucket.com 



They rock. They are very responsive to suggestions too. I emailed and requested a boxer dog when I purchased my puppy and they came out with a whole bunch of animations for me. 

I do a lot of powerpoints and training materials for work, so they come in handy, and work actually paid for my account this past year.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh wow...how cool! They certainly have a lot!


----------

